# Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G



## Schwette (18. Februar 2018)

*Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Würde mir gerne einen kleinen Gaming  ( nicht High end ^^) Rechner bauen mit
*CPU*:
AMD Ryzen 5 2400G, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed
Da ist glaub ein CPU lüfter dabei der sollte reichen
*Mainboard*:
ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac  
Wenn möglich mit Wlan hätte aber gern eine M2 SDD aber das Mainboard hat nur einen steckplatz der mit einem   WiFi+BT-Modul belegt ist 

*Grafikkarte*:
Ist in der Cpu und soll auch so bleiben

*Ram*:
G.Skill RipJaws V grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 
Reicht der Ram oder ist der völlig überdimensioniert weil hier kann denke ich gut einsparen

*Gehäuse*:
Inter-Tech E-W60 schwarz, Mini-ITX, 60W extern 
Das Gehäuse sollte nicht größer als dieses hier sein aber für Alternativen  wo ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Netzteil dabei ist bin ich offen

*Netzteil*:
LC-Power LC120ITX 120W Netzteil, extern 
Das Gehäuse hat nur ein 60 Watt dabei wenn wer also ne Alternatives Gehäuse hat wo ein Netzteil (120 Watt sollten reichen  oder )dabei ist ?

*Festplatte*:
240GB SSD oder M2
würde eine normale SSD noch ins Gehäuse passen? glaub nicht deswegen lieber eine M2 aber bei dem Mainboard hab ich dann kein WLAN mehr 


1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
Zirka 500 €
2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
Nein
3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja
4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
Nein
5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
Egal
6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
240Gb  M2 wenn möglich
8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
Ja eventuell etwas
9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
Wlan ja 
Laufwerk nein
Größe möglichst kleines Gehäuse (mini ITX Mainboard)


----------



## Robbe4Ever (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

M.2 SSDs sind nicht zwingend teurer,NVME jedoch schon.Eine m.2 SSD für einen normalen Preis ist z.B die Crucial MX300 275 GB in Dr m.2 Edition.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Kleinvieh macht ja bekanntermaßen auch Mist: G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Kannst also mit dem RAM noch ein paar Euro sparen. 
Dein Board hat zwei Slots: "oben" belegt mit Wifi/BT und "unten" kannst du dann deine M2 anbringen. Ich würde entweder den Nachfolger MX500 nehmen (derzeit noch spärlich verfügbar zumindest bei M2) oder gleich in die vollen und mir eine Samsung SSD 960 EVO 250GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gönnen 

Bauchschmerzen bekomme ich bei deinem Gehäuse....wäre mir nicht sicher, ob der boxed Kühler passt, aber das wirst du ja hoffentlich vorher überprüft haben 

Edit: Ryzen boxed Kühler ist 54mm hoch! Ich schlage daher mal das LC-Power LC-1540mi schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland als Alternative vor....wobei du auch hier nur 1mm Platz hast ^^

Alternativ gucken, ob du mit einem Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland glücklicher wirst.


----------



## AM1-Fan (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*



Schwette schrieb:


> *Festplatte*:
> 240GB SSD oder M2
> würde eine normale SSD noch ins Gehäuse passen? glaub nicht deswegen lieber eine M2 aber bei dem Mainboard hab ich dann kein WLAN mehr




Hallo,

diese Mainboard kann nur M.2 SATA (6 GB/s)

Es ist nichts anderes, wie eine herkömmliche Sata3-SSD (6 GB/s.)

Der Vorteil der M.2 "Daumen-SSD" liegt darin, das 1 normale 2,5" Fesplatte weniger im Gehäuse "verstaut" werden muß, da die Daumen-SSD auf der Unterseite des Mainboards plaziert ist. 

Und Dein Wylan  kannst Du weiter über M.2/​E-Key nutzen.

MfG


----------



## Schwette (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Der AMD Ryzen 5 2400G  unterstützt ja Ram bis DDR4-2933 oder kanns auch weniger sein wenn Dual Channel betrieb ( da hab ich nicht so den plan ^^)

Der Cpu lüfter passt nicht das hab ich tatsächlich nicht bedacht  aber statt des lüfters würde ich dann glaub lieber das alternative Gehäuse nehmen spar ich 40 Euro  am lüfter oder ?

aber da ist dann keine  netzteil platine dabei (siehe anhang) was muss ich dann für ein netzteil nehmen ??



edit zum post über mir :
Laut Geizhals ist der slot aber belegt :
1x M.2/​E-Key (PCIe, 2230, belegt mit WiFi+BT-Modul)

oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## AM1-Fan (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: MÃ¶glichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Hallo,

zum Beispiel : DC 12V 160W 24 Pin Pico ATX Schalter PSU Auto Mini ITX DC bis DC-Netzteil #D#  | eBay

Da gibt es verschieden Ausführungen. Das ext. NT läuft mit 12 Volt.

MfG


----------



## AM1-Fan (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*



Schwette schrieb:


> Der AMD Ryzen 5 2400G  unterstützt ja Ram bis DDR4-2933 oder kanns auch weniger sein wenn Dual Channel betrieb ( da hab ich nicht so den plan ^^)
> 
> Der Cpu lüfter passt nicht das hab ich tatsächlich nicht bedacht  aber statt des lüfters würde ich dann glaub lieber das alternative Gehäuse nehmen spar ich 40 Euro  am lüfter oder ?
> 
> ...




                ........................  Die "DAUMEN- SSD" ist auf der RÜCKSEITE des eingebauten Mainboads plaziert! ...........................(Die sieht man beim Betrieb NICHT mehr!)

ASRock > Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac

MfG


----------



## drstoecker (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Schau mal hier habe aktuell auch das Board + cpu 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...mit-2400g-ab350-fatal1ty-itx.html#post9259716

komischweise wird meine sata 6gb ssd auch nicht im bios angezeigt aber sie läuft problemlos.


----------



## Schwette (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Hab grad auf der Herstellerseite des Gehäuses folgendes gelesen :
*Aluminiumgehäuse inkl. Lüftungsschlitzen (seitlich/oben/unten), ATX-DC/DC-Wandler mit 1x 24-Pin, 1x 4-Pin 12V, 2x SATA, 1x PATA*

Kann da zwar auf den Geizhals bildern nix sehen aber wird schon stimmen brauch ich also keine Platine
und zu dem Thema *M.2 960 wird nich erkannt mit 2400G + AB350 Fatal1ty ITX*

laut herstellerseite hat es 
Einschübe: 	2x 2.5 Zoll (intern)

wenn die M2 wirklich probleme macht nehm ich lieber eine normale SSD 
SanDisk Plus 240GB, SATA 


hier mal zusammengefasst wo ich beim preis stehe:
 CPU
AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
€ 165,00
RAM
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
€ 162,82
NETZTEIL
120W LC-Power ITX LC120ITX für MINI-ITX Gehäuse retail
€ 25,89
MAINBOARD
ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 Mini-ITX Retail
€ 99,94
SSD
240GB SanDisk Plus 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
€ 69,89
GEHÄUSE
LC-Power LC-1540mi schwarz,
ab € 59,99

=584 Euro
wenn noch wer was zum einsparen siehr nur her damit


----------



## AM1-Fan (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*



Schwette schrieb:


> wenn die M2 wirklich probleme macht nehm ich lieber eine normale SSD
> SanDisk Plus 240GB, SATA



Hallo,

hast du Dich mal im Handbuch zum Board kundig gemacht?

Wenn Du natürlich reichlich Platz im Gehäuse hast für Festplatten, brauchst Du die Sata3-Daumen-SSD - Option auf der Rückseite des Mainboards nicht nutzen.

In der Regel liegt es nicht immer am Mainboard, wenn ein Modul nicht gleich funktioniert.

Wer weiß schon, was er mit seiner 960er übersehen hat.

MfG


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Ich hab die 960 EVO selbst auf der Rückseite eines Z170I Pro Gaming laufen - ohne Probleme


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*



Schwette schrieb:


> würde ich dann glaub lieber das alternative Gehäuse nehmen spar ich 40 Euro  am lüfter oder


Dem alternativen Gehäuse fehlt das interne Netzteil, welches aus 12V des externen die 5V und 3,3V aufbereitet. Das kostet auch wieder....

Meine Empfehlung:
Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und den boxed Kühler verkaufen


----------



## drstoecker (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du Dich mal im Handbuch zum Board kundig gemacht?
> 
> ...


Was könnte ich übersehen haben deiner Meinung nach?


Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich hab die 960 EVO selbst auf der Rückseite eines Z170I Pro Gaming laufen - ohne Probleme


Es geht ja auch nicht generell um 960 er Probleme sondern in Verbindung mit diesem Board. Mit meinem x370 Killer läuft es ja auch problemlos.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Passt der denn ins Gehäuse? Hab leider keine Angaben dazu gefunden....bei 6cm Gesamthöhe ist 4cm Kühlerhöhe ja nicht zu vernachlässigen ^^


----------



## TheStingray (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Hi,

ich bin auch gerade am gucken weil ich mir ein Ryzen APU System bauen will.
Beim Gehäuse bin ich etwas flexibler daher kann ich dazu nicht viel beitragen. Du wirst deine Gründe haben aber wenn es kein KO Kriterium ist würd ich mir doch mal ein etwas größeres Case ansehen.
Damit bist du bei vielen Dingen flexibler auch in Zukunft. Wer weiß was noch kommt?! Aber ich will dir da nix ein- oder ausreden. Ich schwanke zwischen dem Fractual Design Node 202 und dem Silverstone Milo o. Grandia. Alle 3 haben den Vorteil, dass Netzteile im ATX bzw. SFX Format rein passen was mir wichtig ist wegen dem Kabelsalat, ich verbrauch lieber mehr Platz im HIFI Schrank als dahinter weil bei mir sind alle Kabel hinter einer Installationswand und da passen diese klobigen Netzteile einfach nicht rein.

Kühler ist auch so eine Sache, das Node 202 ist mit 80 mm immer noch schlank aber man bekommt auf jeden Fall einen 40 mm Kühler rein UND es passt (bei Bedarf) eine vollwertige PCIe Grafikkarte rein. Auch hier wieder, wenn du die nicht brauchst ist es kein Problem, der Platz kommt dann der Abwärme der APU zugute und hilft das ganze kühl zu halten.

Größter Knackpunkt im Moment bei Ryzen ist aber der RAM und die Kompatibilität der Boards!
Zwar unterstützen fast alle aktuellen Boards die Ryen APUs ABER nur mit neuem Bios und das bekommst du nicht geflasht wenn du keine alter Ryzen CPU hast, nur so als Hinweis!
Beim RAM ist es ähnlich, gerade die Ripjaws laufen nicht bei allen Leuten mit dem Ryzen und zu den neuen APUs gibt es leider noch kaum Erfahrungswerte. 
Gigabyte führt überhaupt nur kompatible Rams für Bristol CPUs an und dort sind es grade mal 4-5 verschiedene, unter anderem HyperX und die Gskill Flare, erstere sind verhältnismäßig günstig (200 € für das 16 GB Kit). Da diese zumindest mit Bristol laufen und die Flare laut einigen Testern auch mit den APUs rennen würd ich bei den beiden Rams keine Bedenken haben.

Tja und da stehen wir nun  

LG


----------



## Schwette (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Ja das gehäuse sollte so klein bleiben
Problem sehe ich nur beim Netzteil 120 Watt werden glaub nicht reichen wenn ich evtl etwas OC beim Ryzen machen so 3.8ghz  ?


----------



## TheStingray (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

120 W wird knapp ja, CPU, Mainboard, RAM und ne SSD fressen OCed sicher schon mal gut 100-110 W unter Last, je nach dem wie und was. 

Je nach Qualität des Netzteiles schwanken die tatsächlichen Werte zu den Angaben gerne mal und unter Last bzw. bei Spitzen kann es zu Spannungsabfällen kommen und dann freezed dein System. Außerdem altern die Komponenten schneller wenn sie immer am Limit laufen.

Ich hab mich damit noch zu wenig befasst, keine Ahnung ob man stärkere Netzteile bekommt aber ich würde lieber 150W nehmen einfach um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Gerade wenn man den Hersteller nicht kennt, die Angaben sind nicht selten ziemliche "optimistisch".

LG


----------



## Adi1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Spart mal nicht am Netzteil,

das ist das Herz des Rechners,

hier zu sparen, ist meistens nicht geil


----------



## Schwette (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Zitat von Hardwareluxx:

Das gesamte System rief 22,9 W ab. Unter Volllast erhöhten sich die Werte auf 33,7 W (CPU Package Power), 128,3 W (CPU+SoC Package Power) sowie 154,5 W (System).

Werden also sogar 150 Watt knapp aber gibs überhaubt externe netzteile die soviel Watt haben also also 160 bis 180 Watt hab da kaum was gefunden auf Geizhals ...

also natürlich im hinblick auf ein superkleines Gehäuse  wo ja nur externe Stromversorgung geht 
wer da also tips hat nur her damit ( also bezahlbare ^^)

edit:
@ TheStingray
ich hab nochn Ryzen 1700x daheim bios update sollte kein probem sein


----------



## TheStingray (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Es gibt schon stärkere Netzteile, sogar aktiv gehkühlte aber ich hab keine Ahnung ob/wie das dann kompatibel mit dem Gehäuse ist ... OK ich hab mal geguckt > Fehlanzeige.
Die Elektronik (also Platine mit Spannungswandler, Filterkondensatoren usw.) im Gehäuse geht nur bis max. 120W 

Außerdem passt gerade mal ein 40 mm CPU Kühler rein, also OC wird in dem Gehäuse wirklich nix werden. Mit 120 W wirst du den Ryzen schon zum laufen bekommen aber eine "runde" Sache ist das nicht fürchte ich.

Geh in dich und überleg mal ob das Gehäuse nicht zumindest ein wenig größer sein dürfte? Vielleicht eine andere Bauform? Ich kenn deine genauen Anforderungen nicht aber in eine normales HiFi Rack passt z.B. das Fractal Node 202 oder auch das Silverstone MILO super rein. Wenn du in der Höhe mehr Platz hast gibt es auch viele die man Horizontal stellen kann. Oder eher richtung Würfel dann wäre das Raijintek Metis Plus eine Option?! Alle Varianten bieten deutlich mehr Platz und ein internes Netzteil. 

Alternativ kannst du nur ganz genau gucken welche Komponenten wie viel Leistung schlucken und dann versuchen den Verbrauch zu reduzieren wenn du wirklich mit dem kleinen Gehäuse auskommen musst. Z.B. kannst du den Ryzen 3-2200G statt des 2400ers nehmen, der ist bei geringerem Preis ähnlich leistungsstark. Natürlich ist die Grafikperformance nicht ganz so prall aber ein riesiger Unterschied ist es dann auch nicht. Kommt drauf an was du damit vor hast. Für Office etc. ist der 2200er sicher immer noch genial, bei Games wird man eben ein wenig Abstriche machen müssen aber an 60 FPS ist ohnehin nicht zu denken bei so einem System also kommts darauf vielleicht auch nicht an.

Ich werde den 2400er nehmen weil ich maximale Grafikleistung rausholen will, dafür hol ich mir auch ein Case mit entsprechend Platz und der Option später eine full size Grafikkarte reinzustecken, übrigens auch ein Argument für die genannten Gehäuse denn die meisten können das das.

LG


----------



## Schwette (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Sollte es echt am Netzteil scheitern?  :'(

Einen PC zum Aufrüsten brauch ich nicht hab ich ja schon ^_^


----------



## TheStingray (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Naja ob es scheitert liegt an den Ansprüchen die du hast. Wenn vorne Leistung raus kommen soll muss die auch wo her kommen. 120W sind einfach knapp.
Schau dir mal diesen Test an: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G review - CPU-Z Screenshots & System

Auf der Seite siehst du die Komponenten die verwendet wurden, auf der nächsten Seite dann die Leistungsaufnahme des Systems. Unter Last zieht diese Konfiguration 114 Watt, nicht übertaktet. Aus anderen Tests sieht man, dass der Verbrauch der CPU beim OCen deutlich steigt, damit sprengst du die 120W garantiert. Und jeder Lüfter und jede LED zusätzlich fressen nochmal 1-5 W pro Stück also du bist wirklich am Limit mit 120W.

Was stört dich an einem "etwas" größeren Gehäuse mit zumindest SFX Netzteil? 

Das kleinste derzeit mögliche Gehäuse wäre wohl das DAN A4-SFX, und nur weil man eine GTX1080ti reinbekommt muss man sie ja nicht einbauen 
Haken an dem Case, es ist kaum zu bekommen und sau teuer.

LG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*



Schwette schrieb:


> Sollte es echt am Netzteil scheitern?  :'(


Warum? Du brauchst keine 100W.

_"Im Leerlauf benötigt die Plattform rund 23 Watt, unter Last mit Rocket League sind es 85 Watt beim Ryzen 5 2400G "_
Schneller RAM hilft weniger - Ryzen 5 2400G und Ryzen 3 2200G im Test: Raven Ridge rockt - Golem.de

Trotzdem bliebt die Frage, ob ein 50,-€ Pentium 4560 zusammen mit einer low Profile GT 1030 für 75,-€ in der Summe nicht mehr bringt und günstiger ist. Allerdings fällt das das super schöne extrem kleine Gehäuse flach.


----------



## Schwette (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*



Schwette schrieb:


> Zitat von Hardwareluxx:
> 
> Das gesamte System rief 22,9 W ab. Unter Volllast erhöhten sich die Werte auf 33,7 W (CPU Package Power), 128,3 W (CPU+SoC Package Power) sowie 154,5 W (System).
> 
> Werden also sogar 150 Watt knapp aber gibs überhaubt externe netzteile die soviel Watt haben also also 160 bis 180 Watt hab da kaum was gefunden auf Geizhals ...



Ich zitier mich nochmal selber deswegen mein ich 120 Watt werden nicht passen

Selbst wenn das System genau 120Watt verbraucht etwas luft sollte doch denke mal sein als min 150 Watt


----------



## TheStingray (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Möglichst kleiner Rechner mit AMD Ryzen 5 2400G*

Schon interessant wie die ermittelten Werte da auseinandergehen. Aber das zeigt auch schön, dass man IMMER Reserven planen muss weil keine 2 Systeme sind gleich, selbst die gleichen Komponenten können unterschiedliche Leistungsaufnahmen haben weil es auch da toleranzen und Schwankungen gibt.

Idle load ist eh irrelevant, da die heutigen CPUs und auch GPUs im idle sowieso komplett runter fahren brauchen die da auch kaum Strom, gleiches gilt für alle anderen Komponenten. Unter Last schaut es aber schon ganz anders aus und Rocket League ist vielleicht auch nicht die Referenz hier, kommt drauf an was man will.

Aber selbst wenn du sagst, jo ich spiel eh nur Rocket League und nimmst ein 120er oder gar nur 100er NT dann hast du ein System, dass dein Netzteil zwar in den meisten Fällen nicht überlastet aber wenn du mal versehentlich ein Spiel reinhaust wo die Leistungsaufnahme höher ist machts klack und die Kiste ist aus. MIt pech hast du dann auch noch das Netzteil gekillt weil es schlecht abgesichert ist, was weiß man.

Wenn du sagst der 2200g reicht und du willst nicht übertakten und sonst kommt außer eine SSD nix mehr rein dann sag ich passt, kommst mit dem 120W um die Runden. Aber 2400g, übertaktet und vielleicht noch mit mehr Komponenten drinnen, also ich würd es nicht machen. 

Schau mal, Caseking hat da was (hoffe die Links sind erlaubt): Streacom ST-NANO160 passives HTPC-Netzteil - 160 Watt

Passt aber nur für Streacom Cases aber da sollte es auch was kleines geben. Aber der Spaß ist leider nicht ganz günstig.


----------

